# Central Kentucky-- Players wanted



## Lhorgrim (Jun 8, 2003)

I am a member of four person gaming group in Danville, KY.  We are looking for gamers to join us to play 3E.  Our group will likely start a 3.5 game when it is available.  All of our members have been playing D&D since 1st Edition.  We are primarily looking for players, but we all have opportunities to DM if we choose to.  Danville is about 40 minutes south of Lexington and 45 minutes West of Richmond.  Contact me for further details if you are interested.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jul 11, 2003)

bump


----------

